# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Word ik gek?

## Cyntia19

hey,

Ik had al eerder een post hierover geplaatst. maar ik heb het idee dat ik gek word. Ik heb een zwangerschapstest gedaan negatief. 
En toch twijfel ik. Ik ga naar de sportschool en daar meten ze je buikomvang. Die was circa 6 weken geleden 83 nu is die 89.

Mijn buik is ook erg gespannen en ik heb het idee dat mijn ribben omhoog zijn gegaan. Ook krijg ik spataderen in mijn benen, rare bultjes die geen puisten zijn in mijn gezicht, branderig gevoel in mijn buik, af en toe misselijk of hoofdpijn en zitten is een ramp aan het worden ik 'hang nu meer'.Ik ruik nu meer vaak vind ik iets erg vies ruiken en ik heb echt een hunkering voor eten. Alles wat ik maar kan vinden eet ik. Ik word snel kwaad, rook `meer en ben snel moe.

Herkent iemand dit als zwangerschapssymptonen? zo niet andere ideen?

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Cynthia,

Als ik jou was zou ik gewoon even langs de huisarts gaan! Je situatie uitleggen en erbij vertellen waar je allemaal last van hebt. De huisarts kan ook een zwangerschapstest doen, deze is vaak wat betrouwbaarder dan de thuistesten. Gewoon even een afspraak maken bij de huisarts!

----------


## Cyntia19

ben inderdaad even langs de dokter geweest, tijdens een echo zag hij dat ik zwanger was wssnlijk 4-5 weken, ik moet nog langs het ziekenhuis voor veder onderzoek. 

Ik ben nu meer nerveus of mijn sterke pijnstillers en andere medicijnen de foetus hebben beschadigd. 

Aan de ene kant dus heel erg leuk nieuws andere kant maakt het me nog meer nerveus :EEK!:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Cynthia,

Zoals ik een beetje op kan maken uit je berichtje is het toch wel leuk nieuws voor je.
Bij deze dan ook een gefeliciteerd! Hopelijk maakt de foetus alles nog goed, je bent nog maar kort zwanger dus hopelijk ben je er op tijd achter gekomen! Zit de thuissituatie ook een beetje goed? Kun je het kindje onderhouden? Ik las namelijk in een ander topic dat je 19 was, ik ben zelf ook 19 dus ik kan me er wel wat bij voorstellen dat het een beetje een shock is!

Niet nerveus zijn, het komt allemaal wel goed! Na de afspraak in het ziekenhuis weet je waarschijnlijk wel wat meer. 

Hou je ons op de hoogte?

----------

